# huron river



## opie1 (Mar 26, 2007)

Went down there yesterday afternoon 4 pm and was only there for 10 mins and seen 2 nice fish landed both females one dark one slight color. Water was up but running clean, very fishy. Went home and got the pole and spent the evening there landed a walleye and had a nice fish on that went up river on me and then pulled free. never seen another steel caught.


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

how was the river looking today?


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was down stream about 5 miles from huroc yesterday and the visabiltiy was rather bad, I could see a bright green fly only about 6 inches under the surface. The water level was up pretty high too. I did not get any bites.


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

How the steel running through the park? What's the water like?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

A few fish are being taken despite water conditions.


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for info if I get down I will report back

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

